# 2009 Doberman Nationals - photos



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a few photos from Nationals... this is not my entire collection by far, but the 4-photo limit really... limits... my patience for posting photos. LOL!

TOP 20 CONFORMATION:

Garbo:









Party:









Jayla:









Bob:









*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Hawk:









Blue:









CJ (ranked #2 All Breeds - #1 Doberman, #1 Working Dog!)









CJ again:









*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Alex:









Blaze:









Sobe:









Rogan:









*more*


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

oh.. I am so excited for this thread.

*drooooool*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Gracie:









Dino:











TOP 20 OBEDIENCE:

OTCH They Call Her Jawins Zena UDX22 OM1 (#2 Obedience Dobe)









This photo of Zena makes me melt...









*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Ch. Royalwood's Color Me Special UD RN









OTCH LTL Mattie's Touch of Class UDX2 OM1 MX MXJ (#1 Obedience Dobe and the winner of this year's T20 Obedience) and Dedo's Greda's Touch of Magic UD AX OAJ









Other random photos from T20 Obedience:



















*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I *love* flip finishes!









*more*


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting - these are stunning dogs! 

(I heart Jayla & Bob.  )


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

TOP 20 AGILITY:

This year's winner, "Flare" - MACH4 Thornwoods Flare MXF



























This is "Dicey" - MACH Smack-Dab's Daring Dicey XF









That's all for now!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK first of all That woman handling CJ has some real sure footing to wear a dress like that, she must have practiced running in it before nationals.


Second, what apature and shutter speed do you use for these shots. I'm guessing you had an ISO of around 1200? Did you use fill flash ever?


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

HI SIZZLEE!!!!  

oh and great pictures, beautiful beautiful beautiful dogs! 

I love party! lol but i think thats really because of his name lol its so awesome, i want a dog named party 

hawk is quite the stud muffin tho! lol 


and who is this sooner? ive missed so much! kaylee is such a beautiful young lady!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Second, what apature and shutter speed do you use for these shots. I'm guessing you had an ISO of around 1200? Did you use fill flash ever?


It was rough lighting, apparently even the pros there didnt' get much better. I was using 1200 ISO, 80-200 shutter speed. Went as high as 400 for Agility then corrected the levels later. *Flashes of any kind were not allowed at these events - which is what makes getting photos so difficult, and really limits any photos we do manage to get.*


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> CJ again:


I love this picture so much. The two of them are the most awesome pair.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Blue!!! I know Blue! And a member of our KC has had two litters sired by him xD I believe almost everybody in the first litter finished. The second litter is only 4 or 5 months old right now


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh wow! Dobe overload and I'm lovin' it!!! Few breeds make my heart skip a beat the way greyhounds do and dobermans are one of them. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*drools* Photos like these remind me why Dobermans are so close to my heart. How can you NOT love one?

Great photos and thanks for the camera tips. Great photos!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Love love love the pictures!.....they are bittersweet....all those dogs are so beautiful but they make me miss my guy so much....Thank you


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

sizzledog said:


> Gracie:


What a perfect shot.. and a perfect dog..

I love your breed. I really do!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

DROOOOOOOL

Someday..


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Gorgeous Dobies!! CJ's handler seems a little overdressed lol but CJ has great movement!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BRAG!!!!! My friend came home with an AOM ribbon from this National! And her father (BLUE!!!!!) won his stud dog class with her and another sibling in it!

Gooooooooooooooooooooo Cassie!


----------

